# Navigating Kindle - How To Skip To Chapters?



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I've had my Kindle device a few weeks now and am still getting familiar with it.

Sometimes while reading I'd like to flip back to an earlier chapter. Is there a way to do that without clicking back page by page? (I have the basic Kindle).

Thanks for any advice you may have,

_______________________
Judy

_~No self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the book is properly formatted for it, you can move forward and back by chapters by clicking the right or left arrows on the directional control.  This will also move you forward and back by articles for magazines, blogs, and newspapers.

Note that not all books have the chapters linked so that this will work.


----------

